
Financial advice for my new daughter - vmurthy
https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/financial-advice-for-my-new-daughter/
======
vmurthy
Morgan is a fantastic author. The article had me at the very first line: "It
is easy to assume that wealth and poverty are caused by the choices we make,
but it’s even easier to underestimate the role of chance in life"

